
'Monolith' Object on Mars? You Could Call It That  - evo_9
http://www.space.com/15244-monolith-mars-2001-space-odyssey.html
======
warpspeed
From the article: "When your resolution is too low to fully resolve an object,
it tends to look rectangular because the pixels in the image are squares. Any
curve will look like a series of straight lines if you reduce your resolution
enough."

Like the "face," this is most likely the combination of the right angle and
shadowing, low resolution, and our hopes of finding something earth-shattering
on an alien planet.

------
nkoren
Tl;dr: it's a smallish squarish rock.

There _is_ , however, a genuinely impressive monolith on Mars' moon Phobos.
It's about the size of a 30-story building.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phobos_monolith>

------
pfraze
TLDR it's a rock.

~~~
excuse-me
Really? What a surprise

------
excuse-me
A Monolith on Mars?

Damn Fedex - it was supposed to be delivered to Jupiter.

